# clockwise



## natasha2000

Hola.

No me puedo decidir qué es lo que queda mejor, agradecería cualquier ayuda o sugerencia. Mi duda está en las palabras que están en negrita:

La frase:
"The spring can be used for both *clockwise and counter clockwise* rotations".

Opsción 1:
El resorte puede utilizarse para la corrección de rotaciones tanto en el *sentido horario como en el sentido contra-horario.* 

Opción 2:
El resorte puede utilizarse para la corrección de rotaciones tanto en el *sentido de las agujas del reloj, como en el sentido contrario* (a las agujas del reloj).


Mi pregunta(s) es(son):
1. ¿Cuál de estas dos opciones es mejor? Yo personalmente creo Nº1, pero no estoy segura de que se puede decir sentido contra-horario. He mirado varios diccionarios, pero no encuentro nada al respecto.
2. En el caso de que es mejor decir Nº2: Es necesario decir lo que está entre parentesis para que se entienda mejor?
3. ¿Existe una manera más sencilla de decir clockwise and counterclockwise?

Muchas gracias de antemano.
N.


----------



## Joruro

para mi es sentido horario y antihorario


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

A mi me gusta más la segunada opción, de hecho la primera no la he visto nunca. A lo mejor esta opción es más sencilla "El resorte puede utilizarse para la corrección de rotaciones en *cualquiera de los sentidos de las agujas del reloj*"


----------



## Mei

Hola,

He oído decir muchas veces que algo funciona "en el sentido de las agujas del reloj" o "en el sentido contrario a las agujas del reloj", pero utilizar los dos en una misma frase, no sé... no me suena natural, o es un sentido o es el otro. Si son los dos sentidos no hace falta mencionar un reloj. Es "algo" que funciona en ambos sentidos. Me gusta la opción de Antpax.

Pero espera a ver más opiniones.

Mei


----------



## natasha2000

> Joruro
> para mi es sentido horario y antihorario


 


			
				Antpax said:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> A mi me gusta más la segunada opción, de hecho la primera no la he visto nunca. A lo mejor esta opción es más sencilla "El resorte puede utilizarse para la corrección de rotaciones en *cualquiera de los sentidos de las agujas del reloj*"


 
Chicos... Ahora estoy aún más confundida ... 

Me parece que decidirá el tercero.... 

De todos modos, muchas gracias a los dos. Como los dos soís nativos, pero de diferentes partes de España, entenderé que las dos opciones son válidas. 
Saludos y gracias por la rapidez


----------



## natasha2000

Mei said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> He oído decir muchas veces que algo funciona "en el sentido de las agujas del reloj" o "en el sentido contrario a las agujas del reloj", pero utilizar los dos en una misma frase, no sé... no me suena natural, o es un sentido o es el otro. Si son los dos sentidos no hace falta mencionar un reloj. Es "algo" que funciona en ambos sentidos. Me gusta la opción de Antpax.
> 
> Pero espera a ver más opiniones.
> 
> Mei


 
Hola Mei, y gracias por la opinión...

Y si digo:

...en los dos sentidos de reloj...?

¿Es absolutamente necesario decir las agujas del reloj?"?


----------



## Mei

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Hola Mei, y gracias por la opinión...
> 
> 
> 
> De nada, a mandar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y si digo:
> 
> ...en los dos sentidos de reloj...?
> 
> ¿Es absolutamente necesario decir las agujas del reloj?"?
Click to expand...

Yo siempre lo especifico, son las agujas las que se mueven. Creo que sí.

Mei


----------



## Joruro

es verdad que no he escuchado nunca contra-horario. En cambio si he escuchado y usado antihorario. Ahora bien, la forma de Antpax elude el problema y es perfectamente válida. Creo que al final dependerá del "público" al que vaya destinado. Si es técnico, suaría la mia, si no lo es, usaría la de Antpax.


----------



## natasha2000

Joruro said:
			
		

> es verdad que no he escuchado nunca contra-horario. En cambio si he escuchado y usado antihorario. Ahora bien, la forma de Antpax elude el problema y es perfectamente válida. Creo que al final dependerá del "público" al que vaya destinado. Si es técnico, suaría la mia, si no lo es, usaría la de Antpax.


 
Sí, el público es muy técnico.
Me parece que usaré horario y antihorario. Es más corto y más sencillo...

Gracias a todos 
Saludos,
N


----------



## Maruja14

Pues yo siempre diría: "en el sentido de las agujas del reloj" o "en el sentido contrario a las agujas del reloj". Tampoco he oído nunca "horario", "antihorario" ni "contrahorario".


----------



## natasha2000

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Pues yo siempre diría: "en el sentido de las agujas del reloj" o "en el sentido contrario a las agujas del reloj". Tampoco he oído nunca "horario", "antihorario" ni "contrahorario".


 

Bufff... Vaaaale! Me has convencido. Son tres contra uno, sorry Joruro.. 

Al final pongo lo que dice la mayoría....

Muchas gracias, de verdad, soís los mejores!!!


----------



## Joruro

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lev%C3%B3giro
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dextr%C3%B3giro
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sentido_horario

No me rindo! Para apoyar mi tesis aquí hay algunos ejemplos en wikipendia de uso horario o antihorario. Y ya que estamos puestos, podemos poner el nombre técnico real: Levógiro y Dextrógiro.


----------



## Mei

Joruro said:
			
		

> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lev%C3%B3giro
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dextr%C3%B3giro
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sentido_horario
> 
> No me rindo! Para apoyar mi tesis aquí hay algunos ejemplos en wikipendia de uso horario o antihorario. Y ya que estamos puestos, podemos poner el nombre técnico real: Levógiro y Dextrógiro.



Lo siento, son términos que no uso nunca...  y la expresión de "las agujas..." pues casi a diario... 

Mei


----------



## Joruro

Aún hay más:
http://www.proz.com/kudoz/1124232 (leer el penúltimo comentario de este post)

Introduciendo "antihorario" en google salen batantes respuestas y ejemplos de uso


----------



## Talant

Hola,

Además de levógiro y dextrógiro, que es la forma más técnica y oscura (nunca me acuerdo cuál es cual), yo uso las expresiones:
  "en el sentido contrario a las agujas del reloj"
  "sentido antihorario"

Lo que me suena muy mal es "contra-horario".


----------



## natasha2000

Talant said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Además de levógiro y dextrógiro, que es la forma más técnica y oscura (nunca me acuerdo cuál es cual), yo uso las expresiones:
> "en el sentido contrario a las agujas del reloj"
> "sentido antihorario"
> 
> Lo que me suena muy mal es "contra-horario".


 
Lo de contra-horario era una tontería mía... A veces escribo más rápido de lo que pienso. Lo siento.. 


Mirad.... Usaré horario y antihorario, ya que es cortito y  bastante claro.

Una vez más os agradezco a todos por las aportaciones y en especial a Joruro por no rendirse tan fácilmente...


----------



## Talant

No creas, en el post citado por Joruro algunos decían "contra horario". Me suena muy raro, pero no es ninguna tonteria. De hecho es una construcción perfectamente plausible.

Un saludo


----------



## Maruja14

*horario**, ria**.*(Del lat. _horarĭus_).*1.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a las horas.*2.* m. Manecilla de reloj que señala las horas, y es siempre algo más corta que el minutero.*3.* m. Cuadro indicador de las horas en que deben ejecutarse determinadas actividades.*4.* m. Tiempo durante el cual se desarrolla habitual o regularmente una acción o se realiza una actividad.*5.* m. p. us. *reloj.* 

No veo ninguna acepción posible que diga que pueda ser una "dirección".


----------



## natasha2000

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> *horario**, ria**.*(Del lat. _horarĭus_).*1.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a las horas.*2.* m. Manecilla de reloj que señala las horas, y es siempre algo más corta que el minutero.*3.* m. Cuadro indicador de las horas en que deben ejecutarse determinadas actividades.*4.* m. Tiempo durante el cual se desarrolla habitual o regularmente una acción o se realiza una actividad.*5.* m. p. us. *reloj.*
> 
> No veo ninguna acepción posible que diga que pueda ser una "dirección".


 
De alguna manera, es la acepción Nº2.

Manecilla del reloj....
en el sentido de la manecilla del reloj
en el sentido horario....


----------



## Antpax

Yo que quereis que os diga, pero sigo pensando que es mejor hacer referencia a las agujas del reloj, porque lo va a entender todo el mundo, si no te puedes encontrar con esta situación:

_-¿Cuál es el sentido horario?, le pregunta uno a otro._
_-El de las agujas del reloj.- Le contesta._
_- Ah, claro._


----------



## Maruja14

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> De alguna manera, es la acepción Nº2.
> 
> Manecilla del reloj....
> en el sentido de la manecilla del reloj
> en el sentido horario....


 
No lo sé, la verdad, yo me rindo. Si dices en "sentido horario" te entenderán supongo. Si dices "en el sentido de las agujas del reloj" te entenderán sin duda. Si dices "sentido antihorario" parece que estás llamando a una huelga a tus compañeros para que cambien el horario de trabajo.

Es solo una opinión, no me comáis....


----------



## gonzalorg

Pues yo si es una traducción eminentemente tecnica usaría dextrógiro y levógiro, y si te resulta un tanto "extraño", horario y antihorario.

Suerte para tu decisión final, jeje.


----------



## Mei

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> No lo sé, la verdad, yo me rindo. Si dices en "sentido horario" te entenderán supongo. Si dices "en el sentido de las agujas del reloj" te entenderán sin duda. Si dices "sentido antihorario" parece que estás llamando a una huelga a tus compañeros para que cambien el horario de trabajo.
> 
> Es solo una opinión, no me comáis....



Yo pienso lo mismo si me dicen "sentido antihorario" no creo que lo entendiera como "en el sentido..."

Otra opinión, ya he comido 

Mei


----------



## Maruja14

gonzalorg said:
			
		

> Pues yo si es una traducción eminentemente tecnica usaría dextrógiro y levógiro, y si te resulta un tanto "extraño", horario y antihorario.
> 
> Suerte para tu decisión final, jeje.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo con Gonzalo, aunque a lo mejor debes poner un pié de página explicándolo, y si no ¡que miren el diccionario! 

*dextrógiro**, ra**.*(Del lat. _dexter_, que está a la derecha, y _gȳrus_, giro).*1.* adj. Que gira en el mismo sentido de las agujas del reloj.


----------



## natasha2000

gonzalorg said:
			
		

> Pues yo si es una traducción eminentemente tecnica usaría dextrógiro y levógiro, y si te resulta un tanto "extraño", horario y antihorario.
> 
> Suerte para tu decisión final, jeje.


 
Ay, Gonzalo, a mi no me suena nada raro horario y antihorario, pero me estoy confundiendo con diferentes opiniones de la gente...

Mirad, yo pongo horario y antihorario, y luego que decida mi jefe.
De todos modos, toda esta mezcla de opiniones no ha sido en vano: ahora estoy segura que horario y antihorario no es una invención mía, sino que sí que existe... Unos lo usan, otros no, pero existe.

Moltes gràcies a tothom.


----------



## natasha2000

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Totalmente de acuerdo con Gonzalo, aunque a lo mejor debes poner un pié de página explicándolo, y si no ¡que miren el diccionario!
> 
> *dextrógiro**, ra**.*(Del lat. _dexter_, que está a la derecha, y _gȳrus_, giro).*1.* adj. Que gira en el mismo sentido de las agujas del reloj.


 
Naaaaaaaa.... jajajaja esto sería ya demasiado... 
Al fin y al cabo, es un texto técnico, pero de ortodoncia, no de ingeniería....


----------



## Sofia29

¡Aguanten las agujas!

Lo de horario y antihorario me suena rarísimo.


----------



## gonzalorg

Quizá en argentina suene raro, pero en españa creo que su uso está generalizado. 

Y remitiéndome a mi última contestación, dextrógiro y levógiro es muy técnico (en algunas asignaturas de ingenieria, los profesores usaban más comunmente horario y antihorario que dextrógiro o levógiro) pero en libros o publicaciones no es raro usarlo.


----------



## Mei

gonzalorg said:
			
		

> Quizá en argentina suene raro, pero en españa creo que su uso está generalizado.
> 
> Y remitiéndome a mi última contestación, dextrógiro y levógiro es muy técnico (en algunas asignaturas de ingenieria, los profesores usaban más comunmente horario y antihorario que dextrógiro o levógiro) pero en libros o publicaciones no es raro usarlo.


A mi me suena raro igual, pero mira, que elija la que quiera, ambas son correctas, total, tampoco sabemos exactamente para qué es. 

Mei


----------



## natasha2000

Mei said:
			
		

> A mi me suena raro igual, pero mira, que elija la que quiera, ambas son correctas, total, tampoco sabemos exactamente para qué es.
> 
> Mei


 
Ya lo dije, Mei... Es un artículo de ortodoncia....


----------



## Mei

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Ya lo dije, Mei... Es un artículo de ortodoncia....


Quiero decir que no tenemos el texto...   Oye ¿para cuando es? porque a este paso...


----------



## natasha2000

Mei said:
			
		

> Quiero decir que no tenemos el texto...   Oye ¿para cuando es? porque a este paso...


 
Hay tiempo... Pero, yo sigo traduciendo, no me voy a parar porque tengo dudas con una palabra, no?


----------



## Soulcruz

En Argentina se habla de: "en el *sentido* de las agujas del reloj" o "en el *sentido contrario* a las agujas del reloj".  "antihorario" suena raro.  

Es mi opinión pero puedo asegurar que en Argentina es la forma en que es usada.


----------



## duran3d

Quisiera añadir que las expresiones de sentido "horario" y "antihorario" están cada vez más extendidas, y se usan también en otros idiomas latinos como el italiano. Al final su ventaja es que resulta mucho más conciso que "en el sentido contrario a las agujas del reloj".


----------

